# Leonardo commenta l'eliminazione dall'Europa League.



## admin (13 Dicembre 2018)

Leonardo a Sky:"Siamo fuori dall'Europa League. Poi possiamo valutare tutto. Voglio rivedere gli episodi. L'arbitro a noi ha fischiato cose che non ha fischiato all'Olympiacos. Poi c'era un rumore veramente incredibile quando eravamo in attacco. Un rumore fortissimo. E questo non è permesso. Oggi vai fuori dall'Europa League per una serie di errori così... Anche sul primo gol c'era un fallo non segnalato sul loro calcio d'angolo. Episodio determinante. A noi lo hanno fischiato. Poi l'arbitro doveva fermare la partita a causa del troppo rumore. Il nostro momento lo conosciamo. Però oggi abbiamo 10 punti. Avevamo 3 punti di vantaggio. La partita è stata influenzata da questi episodi. La squadra è ancora in costruzione e abbiamo trovato una partita difficile. E' una stagione che sappiamo com'è. Non voglio trovare alibi ma questa eliminazione è ingiusta".


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2018)

Certo che attaccarsi all'arbitraggio quando siamo usciti in un girone del genere...


----------



## diavolo (13 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky:"Siamo fuori dall'Europa League. Poi possiamo valutare tutto. Voglio rivedere gli episodi. L'arbitro a noi ha fischiato cose che non ha fischiato all'Olympiacos".
> 
> In aggiornamenti



Esonera Gattuso o evapora.


----------



## David Drills (13 Dicembre 2018)

Dai che con Sensi e Quagliarella l'anno prossimo dominiamo


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky:"Siamo fuori dall'Europa League. Poi possiamo valutare tutto. Voglio rivedere gli episodi. L'arbitro a noi ha fischiato cose che non ha fischiato all'Olympiacos. Poi c'era un rumore veramente incredibile quando eravamo in attacco. Un rumore fortissimo. E questo non è permesso".
> 
> In aggiornamenti



Il rumore? Ma che c... sta dicendo?


----------



## Anguus (13 Dicembre 2018)

Certi momenti vorrei Zamparini presidente almeno per cacciare un po' di gente fuori a pedate nel c*lo


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky:"Siamo fuori dall'Europa League. Poi possiamo valutare tutto. Voglio rivedere gli episodi. L'arbitro a noi ha fischiato cose che non ha fischiato all'Olympiacos".
> 
> In aggiornamenti



Ma non ce l'ha un briciolo di dignità a parlare di arbitro dopo aver subito per tre quarti di partita l'Olympiakos?


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il rumore? Ma che c... sta dicendo?



Fa il paio con le luci di Marsiglia.


----------



## mabadi (13 Dicembre 2018)

non ti attaccare leo caccia gattuso


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Dicembre 2018)

Fa bene a difenderci anche in merito di arbitraggio perchè è stato onestamente scandaloso, FA BENE, DEVE. Dobbiamo farci sentire un minimo. Poi ovviamente deve fare ciò che va fatto, ora e in sede di mercato.


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky:"Siamo fuori dall'Europa League. Poi possiamo valutare tutto. Voglio rivedere gli episodi. L'arbitro a noi ha fischiato cose che non ha fischiato all'Olympiacos. Poi c'era un rumore veramente incredibile quando eravamo in attacco. Un rumore fortissimo. E questo non è permesso. Oggi vai fuori dall'Europa League per una serie di errori così... Anche sul primo gol c'era un fallo non segnalato sul loro calcio d'angolo. Episodio determinante. A noi lo hanno fischiato. Poi l'arbitro doveva fermare la partita a causa del troppo rumore. Il nostro momento lo conosciamo. Però oggi abbiamo 10 punti. Avevamo 3 punti di vantaggio. La partita è stata influenzata da questi episodi. La squadra è ancora in costruzione e abbiamo trovato una partita difficile. E' una stagione che sappiamo com'è. Non voglio trovare alibi ma questa eliminazione è ingiusta".



,


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Ci hanno fatto pagare la riammissione in Uefa.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Non hanno accettato la sconfitta al Tas. Pochi dubbi al riguardo


----------



## __king george__ (13 Dicembre 2018)

c'era troppo rumore??? prima volta che sento questa scusa,,,


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Dicembre 2018)

Ma esiste davvero una regola per il rumore? Mai sentita...


----------



## alcyppa (13 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky:"Siamo fuori dall'Europa League. Poi possiamo valutare tutto. Voglio rivedere gli episodi. L'arbitro a noi ha fischiato cose che non ha fischiato all'Olympiacos. Poi c'era un rumore veramente incredibile quando eravamo in attacco. Un rumore fortissimo. E questo non è permesso. Oggi vai fuori dall'Europa League per una serie di errori così... Anche sul primo gol c'era un fallo non segnalato sul loro calcio d'angolo. Episodio determinante. A noi lo hanno fischiato. Poi l'arbitro doveva fermare la partita a causa del troppo rumore. Il nostro momento lo conosciamo. Però oggi abbiamo 10 punti. Avevamo 3 punti di vantaggio. La partita è stata influenzata da questi episodi. La squadra è ancora in costruzione e abbiamo trovato una partita difficile. E' una stagione che sappiamo com'è. Non voglio trovare alibi ma questa eliminazione è ingiusta".




Eccerto.

Ma poi ste robe in diretta può pure dirle, bisogna farsi sentire quando ci sono dei torti arbitrali così ridicoli.


Però poi deve terremotare squadra ed allenatore tra le mura di Milanello.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky:"Siamo fuori dall'Europa League. Poi possiamo valutare tutto. Voglio rivedere gli episodi. L'arbitro a noi ha fischiato cose che non ha fischiato all'Olympiacos. Poi c'era un rumore veramente incredibile quando eravamo in attacco. Un rumore fortissimo. E questo non è permesso. Oggi vai fuori dall'Europa League per una serie di errori così... Anche sul primo gol c'era un fallo non segnalato sul loro calcio d'angolo. Episodio determinante. A noi lo hanno fischiato. Poi l'arbitro doveva fermare la partita a causa del troppo rumore. Il nostro momento lo conosciamo. Però oggi abbiamo 10 punti. Avevamo 3 punti di vantaggio. La partita è stata influenzata da questi episodi. La squadra è ancora in costruzione e abbiamo trovato una partita difficile. E' una stagione che sappiamo com'è. Non voglio trovare alibi ma questa eliminazione è ingiusta".


La squadra sarà pure in costruzione caro Leo, ma se a gennaio avete il coraggio di “rinforzarla” con gente del calibro di Quagliarella o Muriel allora non si va da nessuna parte.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Dicembre 2018)

Sono sicuro che Leo dentro di se abbia una grande rabbia contro Gattuso, ma non può esprimerla davanti ai media. Da lui non sentirete le sparate cafone alla Mirabelli o Fassone su Montella. Le sceneggiate a bordo campo ecc...


E sono anche certo che non è stato cambiato a inizio anno solo perché è arrivato tardi. Avrebbe dovuto però aver il coraggio di cacciarlo lo stesso e prendere un ranieri qualunque. In questo caso però sono convinto che la colpa sia più di Maldini che sua, ha dato fiducia all'amico gattuso e non all'allenatore gattuso. Spero che questo errore madornale possa avergli fatto comprendere la realtà di come si svolge un dato lavoro


----------



## Zenos (13 Dicembre 2018)

Che vergogna lamentarsi dell' arbitraggio contro una squadra da oratorio. Che pensasse a quel mediocre che ha confermato in panca piuttosto.


----------



## Aron (13 Dicembre 2018)

Sono parole molto preoccupanti.
Se fosse sicuro di poter fare un grande mercato a gennaio, non affiggerebbe questo manifesto verbale a difesa della squadra e del club.
Ci leggo anche del veleno contro l'UEFA (che abbia a che vedere con la sentenza?).


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky:"Siamo fuori dall'Europa League. Poi possiamo valutare tutto. Voglio rivedere gli episodi. L'arbitro a noi ha fischiato cose che non ha fischiato all'Olympiacos. Poi c'era un rumore veramente incredibile quando eravamo in attacco. Un rumore fortissimo. E questo non è permesso. Oggi vai fuori dall'Europa League per una serie di errori così... Anche sul primo gol c'era un fallo non segnalato sul loro calcio d'angolo. Episodio determinante. A noi lo hanno fischiato. Poi l'arbitro doveva fermare la partita a causa del troppo rumore. Il nostro momento lo conosciamo. Però oggi abbiamo 10 punti. Avevamo 3 punti di vantaggio. La partita è stata influenzata da questi episodi. La squadra è ancora in costruzione e abbiamo trovato una partita difficile. E' una stagione che sappiamo com'è. Non voglio trovare alibi ma questa eliminazione è ingiusta".



A parte la fesseria sul rumore che mi pare inverosimile, ha stra-ragione a lamentarsi dell'arbitraggio fazioso e mi fa tristezza che alcuni milanisti lo critichino.
Grande Leo.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non hanno accettato la sconfitta al Tas. Pochi dubbi al riguardo



...in qualche modo dovevano farcela pagare.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Fa bene a difenderci anche in merito di arbitraggio perchè è stato onestamente scandaloso, FA BENE, DEVE. Dobbiamo farci sentire un minimo. Poi ovviamente deve fare ciò che va fatto, ora e in sede di mercato.



Straquoto. Punto. Faccio fatica a comprendere chi dice di non attaccarsi all’arbtro. È evidente che avremmo dovuto stravincere sto girone ma stare sempre zitti dopo atteggiamenti simili degli avversari e un arbitraggio così è solo da idioti e gente senza amor proprio (anche alla luce delle recenti vicende finanziarie, sa tanto di ripicca e di “avevamo ragione noi” bugiardo). Dopodiché mazzate sui denti negli spogliatoi.&


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Dicembre 2018)

Ragazzi ma che deve cacciare? Non farà nessun bene cambiare adesso... preferisco terminare la stagione con gattuso (ahimé) , e poi cacciarlo a pedate! Ma cambiare ora con la squadra che abbiamo, gli infortunati e il periodaccio ci farà saltare dal 4° posto al 14° assicurato anche con Guardiola con vici Sarri e Klopp. Poi spero vivamente che gattuso termini la sua avventura al Milan, dovevano cacciarlo in estate purtroppo.

Poi Leo non puoi aggrapparti all'arbitro in questo girone...


----------



## mabadi (13 Dicembre 2018)

ora cavolo dobbiamo giocare una volta ogni sette giorni. C'è tutto il tempo per allenare la squadra, per insegnare schemi ecc. Non si può gettare questo tempo con un allenatore che insegna ai giocatori a non attaccare per non prendere gol.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Ci pisciano in testa e dobbiamo anche stare zitti? Leonardo ha fatto bene.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Dicembre 2018)

Però un po' di autocritica mai eh, è vietato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Dicembre 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> ora cavolo dobbiamo giocare una volta ogni sette giorni. C'è tutto il tempo per allenare la squadra, per insegnare schemi ecc. Non si può gettare questo tempo con un allenatore che insegna ai giocatori a non attaccare per non prendere gol.



Esatto, è quello che sfugge a molti. Il tempo c'è. Peccato non ci siano gli allenatori, c'è rimasto solo Donadoni, Ranieri sarebbe stato ottimale per un anno


----------



## Pampu7 (13 Dicembre 2018)

E ora la multa uefa passa da 5 mln a 10 mln; attacchiamoci agli episodi per sviare i veri problemi


----------



## kYMERA (13 Dicembre 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Però un po' di autocritica mai eh, è vietato.



Invece facciamo sempre autocritica, anche quando ci mettono i piedi in testa.


----------



## mabadi (13 Dicembre 2018)

lo dico sto arrivando a rimpiangere Montella l'anno scorso tutto un altro Milan in europa.
Non so Gattuso sta trasmettendo una mentalità da perdenti


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Leonardo deve farsi sentire in tutte le sedi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Dicembre 2018)

Sfogo che trovo giustissimo, non si puo' sempre mettersi a pecora contro queste mafie internazionali.

Detto questo, lo stesso sfogo poi ci deve essere nelle riunioni societarie per azzerare la guida tecnica e rifare la squadra.


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Dicembre 2018)

Non ho parole. 

Io da milanista mi dissocio completamente dalle parole di Leonardo, si è lamentato di

Arbitro
Flauti 
Clakson
Rumori

ma ci rendiamo conto? Questa è l'immagine del Milan...vergogna. Rigore regalato ok ma veramente diamo la colpa all'arbitro per essere usciti in questo girone comico? 

FLAUTI, RUMORI...che vergogna


----------



## luigi61 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> A parte la fesseria sul rumore che mi pare inverosimile, ha stra-ragione a lamentarsi dell'arbitraggio fazioso e mi fa tristezza che alcuni milanisti lo critichino.
> Grande Leo.





Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ci pisciano in testa e dobbiamo anche stare zitti? Leonardo ha fatto bene.



Amici ci sono però vari step; può essere giusto farsi sentire e protestare su ski e sui media e fatto e detto questo però si deve passare allo step successivo e analizzare a fondo questa sconfitta questa rosa e trarre anche le doverose conseguenze; sono sicuro che Leo lo farà bisognerà vedere cosa ne pensa la dirigenza....


----------



## __king george__ (13 Dicembre 2018)

da #colpadimontella a #colpadeisuoni il passo è breve...


----------



## davidelynch (13 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky:"Siamo fuori dall'Europa League. Poi possiamo valutare tutto. Voglio rivedere gli episodi. L'arbitro a noi ha fischiato cose che non ha fischiato all'Olympiacos. Poi c'era un rumore veramente incredibile quando eravamo in attacco. Un rumore fortissimo. E questo non è permesso. Oggi vai fuori dall'Europa League per una serie di errori così... Anche sul primo gol c'era un fallo non segnalato sul loro calcio d'angolo. Episodio determinante. A noi lo hanno fischiato. Poi l'arbitro doveva fermare la partita a causa del troppo rumore. Il nostro momento lo conosciamo. Però oggi abbiamo 10 punti. Avevamo 3 punti di vantaggio. La partita è stata influenzata da questi episodi. La squadra è ancora in costruzione e abbiamo trovato una partita difficile. E' una stagione che sappiamo com'è. Non voglio trovare alibi ma questa eliminazione è ingiusta".



Il rumore è dietro solo a Buffon e alla sua "immondizia"


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Dicembre 2018)

Rido perchè:

Se i dirigenti non si lamentano dell'arbitraggio --- ci facciamo pisciare in testa
Se i dirigenti si lamentano dell'arbitraggio --- scusee, vergognaaa 

Comunque la UEFA si è vendicata con quel rigore per la sentenza al TAS. 
Bambocci parrucconi di Nyon.


----------



## jacky (13 Dicembre 2018)

Questa stagione è così cosa??? 
Sembriamo il Chievo che già sa che deve retrocedere... Anzi scusate, peggio, almeno loro mettono sotto Lazio e Napoli.


----------



## sette (13 Dicembre 2018)

Ora il quarto posto è un imperativo. Non ci sono più scuse.


----------



## sette (13 Dicembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ci pisciano in testa e dobbiamo anche stare zitti? Leonardo ha fatto bene.



Stasera hanno pisciato sulla maglia i nostri giocatori, altro che.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Dicembre 2018)

sette ha scritto:


> Stasera hanno pisciato sulla maglia i nostri giocatori, altro che.



Anche l'arbitro però.


----------



## MarcoG (13 Dicembre 2018)

Allora ragazzi, la cosa del rumore la trovo un attimo da valutare. Non minimizziamo e non esaltiamola, inquadriamola.

Immagino parli del rumore del pubblico che disturbava nelle fasi di attacco. Ma come mai dice che "non è permesso"? Forse si riferisce a suoni artificiali di qualche speaker allo stadio? 
Sono curioso perché la cosa dei palloni non succede neanche all'oratorio e mi ha davvero stupito come l'arbitro di fatto non abbia preso alcuna decisione. Sicuramente i turchi hanno usato mezzucci e l'arbitro ci si è volutamente tuffato, ma questa cosa dei suoni, fosse vera, sarebbe davvero interessante da comprendere.


----------



## Lambro (13 Dicembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Allora ragazzi, la cosa del rumore la trovo un attimo da valutare. Non minimizziamo e non esaltiamola, inquadriamola.
> 
> Immagino parli del rumore del pubblico che disturbava nelle fasi di attacco. Ma come mai dice che "non è permesso"? Forse si riferisce a suoni artificiali di qualche speaker allo stadio?
> Sono curioso perché la cosa dei palloni non succede neanche all'oratorio e mi ha davvero stupito come l'arbitro di fatto non abbia preso alcuna decisione. Sicuramente i turchi hanno usato mezzucci e l'arbitro ci si è volutamente tuffato, ma questa cosa dei suoni, fosse vera, sarebbe davvero interessante da comprendere.



A parte che sono greci  però santocielo finalmente uno che parla con cognizione senza voler fare la solita esagerata autocritica che facciamo pena etc etc.
I rumori sono stati fastidiosi e non si capisce chi li faceva quando attaccavamo, era un rumore fortissimo MAI sentito prima , sembrava una sirena di quelle che avvisano i tornadi negli states lol, incredibile.
E' chiaro che Leo sia incavolato nero per il rigore e per l'atteggiamento dei greci (il portiere che crolla coi crampi? parliamone...il pallone per due volte ributtato in campo ? sembrava una partita dell'oratorio..).


----------



## sette (13 Dicembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Anche l'arbitro però.



Non penso arbitrasse anche le partite col Dudelange. Quelle erano da vincere 5 a zero entrambe, allora la differenza reti sai dove se la mettevano i greci.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Chi critica Leonardo non può amare la squadra. Non è accettabile questo tipo di trattamento che stiamo subendo in campo internazionale. Rigore regalato come in terra inglese, arbitraggi scandalosi. Ci hanno fatto pagare la sentenza TAS. Adesso però basta. Siamo pari, ed è ora che cominciamo a farci sentire. Anche se perdevamo 25-0, Leonardo deve difendere la squadra, è suo dovere. Detto questo, lontano dalle telecamere, mi auguro che si faccia il punto della situazione e si chieda ai giocatori se hanno voglia di impegnarsi per un progetto seriamente, consci di indossare una maglia che è stata portata dai più grandi giocatori. Chi non ne ha voglia se ne vada. D'ora in poi chi passeggia in campo o non mostra grinta ed intelligenza deve essere tagliato fuori, senza appello. Il tempo delle scusanti, dei problemi familiari, e quant'altro, è finito.


----------



## MarcoG (13 Dicembre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> A parte che sono greci .



Ahahah vero. Ho commentato pesantemente su Hakan in almeno due post e mi è rimasto il "turco"... ahahah

[MENTION=4368]gabri65[/MENTION]
condivido tutto ed aggiungo che forse questa sentenza spostata a domani era per non rendere tutto troppo evidente nella stessa sera.... sarò complottista ma questa seconda coppa è da almeno due anni che sa di beffa, e non solo per noi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Dicembre 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> lo dico sto arrivando a rimpiangere Montella l'anno scorso tutto un altro Milan in europa.
> Non so Gattuso sta trasmettendo una mentalità da perdenti



Non c'è neanche da discutere. Montella anni luci avanti a posteriori. I vantaggi che ha avuto Gattuso rispetto a Montella poi sono evidenti. No preliminari di EL. Credito infinito non si sa perché. Montella con miracessi e fessone invece era in una situazione grottesca. Squadra tutta nuova e da amalgamare. Kalinic invece di Higuain.

Montella seppur catastrofico ci ha portato un trofeo e soprattutto ha poi scoperto Cutrone. Ricordiamocelo tutti questo. Non se ne parla mai di questo fatto. Se c'era Gattuso dall'inizio, Cutrone non avrebbe MAI E POI MAI giocato, neanche esordito col Milan. Sarebbe stato ceduto da qualche parte. Montella invece ha avuto le palle di farlo giocare e regalarci così un giocatore importante senza dover spendere cifre insensate


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Dicembre 2018)

sette ha scritto:


> Non penso arbitrasse anche le partite col Dudelange. Quelle erano da vincere 5 a zero entrambe, allora la differenza reti sai dove se la mettevano i greci.



Ok allora andiamo avanti a farci derubare in maniera indegna stando in silenzio, tanto siamo il Milan e dobbiamo vincere ogni partita 6-0 solo perchè ci chiamiamo Milan, non conta se siamo allenati da un principiante e che ci presentiamo con Halilovic, Mauri, Bertolacci , Laxalt e Cahlanoglu in campo.
Gli avversari devono spostarsi perchè noi siamo il Milan, siamo talmente forti che possiamo anche avvantaggiare sistematicamente le squadre avversarie con arbitraggi pilotati.


----------



## MarcoG (14 Dicembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Montella seppur catastrofico ci ha portato un trofeo e soprattutto ha poi scoperto Cutrone. Ricordiamocelo tutti questo. Non se ne parla mai di questo fatto. Se c'era Gattuso dall'inizio, Cutrone non avrebbe MAI E POI MAI giocato, neanche esordito col Milan. Sarebbe stato ceduto da qualche parte. Montella invece ha avuto le palle di farlo giocare e regalarci così un giocatore importante senza dover spendere cifre insensate


No no dai, non esageriamo. La squadra di montella era indecifrabile, nel modulo e negli interpreti. Era una squadra assolutamente non stabile, fisicamente e psicologicamente. Tutte le partite le giocava come stasera. Qui hai una rosa dimezzata e comunque una squadra che c'è e si vede. Montella è sicuramente il peggiore allenatore che abbiamo avuto.


----------



## sette (14 Dicembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ok allora andiamo avanti a farci derubare in maniera indegna stando in silenzio, tanto siamo il Milan e dobbiamo vincere ogni partita 6-0 solo perchè ci chiamiamo Milan, non conta se siamo allenati da un principiante e che ci presentiamo con Halilovic, Mauri, Bertolacci , Laxalt e Cahlanoglu in campo.
> Gli avversari devono spostarsi perchè noi siamo il Milan, siamo talmente forti che possiamo anche avvantaggiare sistematicamente le squadre avversarie con arbitraggi pilotati.



Non OGNI partita. Parlavo del Dudelange, ti rendi conto che hanno esordito in Europa con uno striminzito 1-0 ? Ed hanno preso 2 gol A SAN SIRO da quelli?


----------



## cris (14 Dicembre 2018)

Va be Leo, rispetto alla dimensione mediocre in cui siamo ora, ha fatto il suo dovere. Signori siamo un atalanta, niente di più. Normale piangere di fronte agli episodi. È chiaro che non meritavamo complessivamente di andare avanti.

L’inadeguatezza di Gattuso e di tanti elementi della squadra titolare sono noti da tempo a molti nonostante tanti fenomeni da football manager qui dentro che difendono a spada tratta con fette di salame sugli occhi.

È chiaro che avere un allenatore da serie B e tanti giocatori che al massimo farebbero riserva in serie A, è determinate negativamente.


----------



## MarcoG (14 Dicembre 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> È chiaro che avere un allenatore da serie B e tanti giocatori che al massimo farebbero riserva in serie A, è determinate negativamente.



Il problema è questo. Sono due cose che vanno a braccetto. Per ora va bene così, 4 posto, qualche partita in europa. Ma se si vuole crescere serve migliorare tutto. Per ora non vedo sostituti capaci per Gattuso, perché quelli che ho in mente non allenano questi giocatori. La soluzione è comprare qualcuno, fare un minimo di rosa ed a quel punto sperare che uno dei top voglia venire.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Dicembre 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Va be Leo, rispetto alla dimensione mediocre in cui siamo ora, ha fatto il suo dovere. Signori siamo un atalanta, niente di più. Normale piangere di fronte agli episodi. È chiaro che non meritavamo complessivamente di andare avanti.
> 
> L’inadeguatezza di Gattuso e di tanti elementi della squadra titolare sono noti da tempo a molti nonostante tanti fenomeni da football manager qui dentro che difendono a spada tratta con fette di salame sugli occhi.
> 
> È chiaro che avere un allenatore da serie B e tanti giocatori che al massimo farebbero riserva in serie A, è determinate negativamente.



quoto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Dicembre 2018)

ha detto poco.
adesso se c'è una minima possibilità di qualsiasi ricorso lo si faccia, poi chissenefrega se si vince o meno, non si può farsi inculare e star zitti.

poi domani tocca alla squadra e all'allenatore ovviamente.


----------



## sette (14 Dicembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Il problema è questo. Sono due cose che vanno a braccetto. Per ora va bene così, 4 posto, qualche partita in europa. Ma se si vuole crescere serve migliorare tutto. Per ora non vedo sostituti capaci per Gattuso, perché quelli che ho in mente non allenano questi giocatori. La soluzione è comprare qualcuno, fare un minimo di rosa ed a quel punto sperare che uno dei top voglia venire.


----------



## Igniorante (14 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky:"Siamo fuori dall'Europa League. Poi possiamo valutare tutto. Voglio rivedere gli episodi. L'arbitro a noi ha fischiato cose che non ha fischiato all'Olympiacos. Poi c'era un rumore veramente incredibile quando eravamo in attacco. Un rumore fortissimo. E questo non è permesso. Oggi vai fuori dall'Europa League per una serie di errori così... Anche sul primo gol c'era un fallo non segnalato sul loro calcio d'angolo. Episodio determinante. A noi lo hanno fischiato. Poi l'arbitro doveva fermare la partita a causa del troppo rumore. Il nostro momento lo conosciamo. Però oggi abbiamo 10 punti. Avevamo 3 punti di vantaggio. La partita è stata influenzata da questi episodi. La squadra è ancora in costruzione e abbiamo trovato una partita difficile. E' una stagione che sappiamo com'è. Non voglio trovare alibi ma questa eliminazione è ingiusta".



Anche Leonardo ha perso la brocca, dai.
Mentalità generale da mediocri.


----------



## bmb (14 Dicembre 2018)

A parte la nostra, imbarazzante, prestazione, è evidente ci sia qualcosa che alla uefa non è andato giù. Gli auguro di soffrire dei mali peggiori, devono morire come il più ripugnante degli esseri viventi sulla faccia della terra.


----------



## Garrincha (14 Dicembre 2018)

Non ci si può appellare agli arbitraggi, seriamente, era un girone materasso, più abbordabile di così..

Pessima uscita di Leonardo sia per l'argomento che per le motivazioni addotte, giusto volendo far notare i due errori di peso i rigori che con la Var probabilmente si sarebbero evitati ma non si può con un girone del genere parlare di arbitraggi e trombette in quei termini


----------



## Zenos (14 Dicembre 2018)

Giusto fare la voce grossa contro la mafia di Nyon ma dopo va fatta un attenta riflessione anche in casa propria.
Altrimenti anche lui diventa complice del fallimento.


----------



## MassimoRE (14 Dicembre 2018)

Ma solo io penso che Leo ha fatto quella sparata contro l'arbitro per non essere costretto a parlare dell'allenatore?


----------



## Roccoro (14 Dicembre 2018)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Ma solo io penso che Leo ha fatto quella sparata contro l'arbitro per non essere costretto a parlare dell'allenatore?



La doveva fare prima, se la fai ora è inutile (intendo la sparata contro l'arbitro)


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky:"Siamo fuori dall'Europa League. Poi possiamo valutare tutto. Voglio rivedere gli episodi. L'arbitro a noi ha fischiato cose che non ha fischiato all'Olympiacos. Poi c'era un rumore veramente incredibile quando eravamo in attacco. Un rumore fortissimo. E questo non è permesso. Oggi vai fuori dall'Europa League per una serie di errori così... Anche sul primo gol c'era un fallo non segnalato sul loro calcio d'angolo. Episodio determinante. A noi lo hanno fischiato. Poi l'arbitro doveva fermare la partita a causa del troppo rumore. Il nostro momento lo conosciamo. Però oggi abbiamo 10 punti. Avevamo 3 punti di vantaggio. La partita è stata influenzata da questi episodi. La squadra è ancora in costruzione e abbiamo trovato una partita difficile. E' una stagione che sappiamo com'è. Non voglio trovare alibi ma questa eliminazione è ingiusta".



Grande Leonardo.
Oggi hai guadagnato la mia stima, e dire che avevo parecchi dubbi.
Così si deve fare e questo va detto adesso. Difendere la squadra a oltranza. Questo fa un bravo dirigente in pubblico nella nostra situazione.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Dicembre 2018)

Capisco che trovare alibi non è costruttivo ma Leo NON poteva NON alzare la voce.
Quanto successo ieri è inammissibile e non lo avevo mai visto in una partita europea:
-rumore assordante ad ogni nostro attacco, non so se fosse una trombetta o cosa ma con 'audio effetto stadio' dava fastidio perfino a me seduto sulla poltrona;
-palloni buttati in campo da bordo campo per non farci giocare.
Lo sfogo di leo era chiaramente un attacco alla uefa , la stessa uefa che mette paletti e scruta i conti, ma che non sa organizzare e gestire un torneo.
Lo sfogo penso sia direttamente collegato alla sanzione che aspettiamo e fa capire l'aria che tira tra la nostra dirigenza e i parrucconi della uefa.


----------



## varvez (14 Dicembre 2018)

La società è la prima responsabile di questo scempio. Le parole di accusa contro l'arbitro sono indecorose, se vogliono farsi sentire lo devono fare nelle sedi adeguate. Temo che anche Leonardo non ci darà molte soddisfazioni


----------



## Black (14 Dicembre 2018)

ci può stare lamentarsi del rigore, ma la questione del rumore è ridicola.... Vero che ci hanno derubato pure l'anno scorso, ma eviterei troppe lamentele. Avevamo comunque un girone che si doveva passare agevolmente, altro che arbitraggio.


----------



## Black (14 Dicembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Capisco che trovare alibi non è costruttivo ma Leo NON poteva NON alzare la voce.
> Quanto successo ieri è inammissibile e non lo avevo mai visto in una partita europea:
> -rumore assordante ad ogni nostro attacco, non so se fosse una trombetta o cosa ma con 'audio effetto stadio' dava fastidio perfino a me seduto sulla poltrona;
> -palloni buttati in campo da bordo campo per non farci giocare.
> ...



per la parte evidenziata sono d'accordo con te. Le 2 cose effettivamente stonano. Io l'ho vista in un pub e non ho notato il rumore. Ma la cosa dei palloni è stata vergognosa. Faccio notare pure l'atteggiamento dell'arbitro sulle perdite di tempo. Sullo 0-0 ammonito Reina, quando erano in vantaggio loro zero cartellini


----------



## elpacoderoma (14 Dicembre 2018)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Non ho parole.
> 
> Io da milanista mi dissocio completamente dalle parole di Leonardo, si è lamentato di
> 
> ...



Quotone amico mio, si vede che nel suo periodo intertrista ha dimenticato lo stile Milan.
Umiltà coraggio e passione, noi non diciamo all’ arbitro che ha un bidone della spazzatura al posto del cuore, non gli si da degli insensibili, si deve essere più forti di tutto e tutti, non stare lì a piangere per il rumore di una sirena.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Dicembre 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> per la parte evidenziata sono d'accordo con te. Le 2 cose effettivamente stonano. Io l'ho vista in un pub e non ho notato il rumore. Ma la cosa dei palloni è stata vergognosa. Faccio notare pure l'atteggiamento dell'arbitro sulle perdite di tempo. Sullo 0-0 ammonito Reina, quando erano in vantaggio loro zero cartellini



Che i raccattapalle consegnassero i palloni in ritardo durante le riprese del gioco lo avevo visto ma che bombardassero il campo di palloni durante il gioco per me è gravissimo perchè va ad interferire sullo sviluppo della gara. 
Ci sarebbero tutte le condizioni per sospendere la gara.
L'arbitro ha fatto praticamente finta di nulla o quasi.


----------



## Black (14 Dicembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che i raccattapalle consegnassero i palloni in ritardo durante le riprese del gioco lo avevo visto ma che bombardassero il campo di palloni durante il gioco per me è gravissimo perchè va ad interferire sullo sviluppo della gara.
> Ci sarebbero tutte le condizioni per sospendere la gara.
> L'arbitro ha fatto praticamente finta di nulla o quasi.



esatto. Il quel momento la partita andava sospesa. Posso capire 1 volta, ma è successo ben 3 volte di seguito. Non sarebbe cambiato il risultato, ma questo dimostra l'atteggiamento dell'arbitro com'era


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Dicembre 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> esatto. Il quel momento la partita andava sospesa. Posso capire 1 volta, ma è successo ben 3 volte di seguito. Non sarebbe cambiato il risultato, ma questo dimostra l'atteggiamento dell'arbitro com'era



Il milan non va giustificato, ma tutelato si.
Giusto che leo si faccia sentire.
Ovviamente i problemi nostri vanno affrontati e risolti, non sto dicendo certo che siamo usciti per la 'trombetta'.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Dicembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che i raccattapalle consegnassero i palloni in ritardo durante le riprese del gioco lo avevo visto ma che bombardassero il campo di palloni durante il gioco per me è gravissimo perchè va ad interferire sullo sviluppo della gara.
> Ci sarebbero tutte le condizioni per sospendere la gara.
> L'arbitro ha fatto praticamente finta di nulla o quasi.



È stata una vergogna ieri. Non si può stare zitto e fare finta di nulla. Giustissime le parole di Leonardo e bisogna dare seguito nelle sedi opportune.
Se in Grecia non sono in grado di gestire la situazione li si esclude dalle coppe.
La UEFA pretende di aumentare i ricavi e richiederà tutti grandi investimenti nelle strutture, giustamente, e poi permette uno schifo come ieri sera??


----------



## James Watson (14 Dicembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Capisco che trovare alibi non è costruttivo ma Leo NON poteva NON alzare la voce.
> Quanto successo ieri è inammissibile e non lo avevo mai visto in una partita europea:
> -rumore assordante ad ogni nostro attacco, non so se fosse una trombetta o cosa ma con 'audio effetto stadio' dava fastidio perfino a me seduto sulla poltrona;
> -palloni buttati in campo da bordo campo per non farci giocare.
> ...



Sono pienamente d'accordo. 
Aggiungiamo il portiere con i crampi e le invasioni di campo dei bambini. Va bene tutto, ma questa dovrebbe essere l'europa league, non il torneo dell'oratorio di vighizzolo.. 
Poi, questo non deve giustificare l'atteggiamento sbagliato della squadra, ma ieri sera mi sono letteralmente saltati i nervi a me che ero sul divano, figuriamoci ai ragazzi in campo.. per un istante ho pensato che higuain avrebbe ammazzato qualcuno.

PS a riprova della RIDICOLAGGINE della squadra greca.. l'invasione di campo finale, se fosse successo in italia non oso immaginare le multe e le porte chiuse.


----------



## James Watson (14 Dicembre 2018)

Post scriptum.. non ho fatto i conti ma secondo me dei quattro minuti di recupero se ne sono giocati veramente 1 e mezzo.. qualcuno ci ha fatto caso per caso?


----------



## Goro (14 Dicembre 2018)

Leonardo ha fatto bene, il "signore" puoi farlo quando sei in una posizione privilegiata, quando sei costretto a lottare nei bassifondi europei come noi da anni in cerca di risalita bisogna essere "lottatori e cattivi" su ogni centimetro, per forza di cose.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Non ci si può appellare agli arbitraggi, seriamente, era un girone materasso, più abbordabile di così..
> 
> Pessima uscita di Leonardo sia per l'argomento che per le motivazioni addotte, giusto volendo far notare i due errori di peso i rigori che con la Var probabilmente si sarebbero evitati ma non si può con un girone del genere parlare di arbitraggi e trombette in quei termini



Ancora. Quindi le situazioni di ieri sera e l'arbitraggio sono stati adeguati, ci va benissimo farci stuprare così. E Leonardo doveva stare zitto su questo scempio? Non ci siamo. Poi che in separata sede venga fatto un mazzo così all'allenatore e tutta la squadra è un altro discorso. Cerchiamo di avere un po' di amor proprio e difendiamo il nostro club invece che incentivare chi ci prende a pedate nelle [email protected] con insopportabile malafede.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Dicembre 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Rido perchè:
> 
> Se i dirigenti non si lamentano dell'arbitraggio --- ci facciamo pisciare in testa
> Se i dirigenti si lamentano dell'arbitraggio --- scusee, vergognaaa
> ...



.


----------

